# Thank you all!!!



## Loolagigi2 (May 14, 2022)

Well after 10 years of not growing I feel it is safe to say I havn't missed a beat. These beautiful ladies are starting week 5 in flower. Mother Earth coco perlite mix in 3 gallon pots in a 3x3 tent. Mars Hydro FC 4800 led. Currently 80 degrees f, and 50% humidity. We have closeups of each plant.

Photo #2 is Crazy Cow. (Front right) This plant has no pistils visable, only calyxes. Smells like creamy fruity pebbles and has the most trichome production, but is smaller than the rest. Trichomes are mostly cloudy. Will probably finish first.

Photo #3 is Eden's Apples. (Center) This plant has been very vigerous, looks like I will get a nice yield off if her. She has a strong grow structure and smells like a sweet cheesy pastry and rotting fruit.

Photo #4 is Sundae Punch. (Front left) This girl also has great structure and looks to be a heavy yielder. Smell has fruity/gas smell to her. Will probably finish second.

Photos #5,6 are M2. (Back two) These are 100% sativa. Both phenos have a lemony fruity smells. Photo 5, (right back) seems to be a little ahead of the other M2. 14 weeks to flower. Looks like heavy yielders so far.

I have been feeding all the plants the same nutrient ppm and ph. My runoff is anywhere from 2500-4800 ppm with no deficiency. I have runoff when I feed every other day. I use general hydroponics flora series, big bud and overdrive will be added during the last few weeks. I plan on a 10 day flush minimum.

I want to thank everyone for your advice as I get back into this great hobby. I am hoping for close to 1/2 lb cured, but we shall see. I am very happy with what starting week 5 has produced so far.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 14, 2022)

Wow, looks awesome. You sure look to be doing it right


----------



## Loolagigi2 (May 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow, looks awesome. You sure look to be doing it right


I try. I try.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

Nice grow my friend. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 6, 2023)

Looks great


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 7, 2023)

beautius !
Missed you at bingo last time ..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2023)

beautiful and healthy plants


----------



## Carty (Sunday at 3:11 AM)

People could learn from your technique..  just love the trimming job and lollipopping of every branch.
Trying my hand at it this time around, hope mine look this pretty..

Nice buds dude


----------

